# Is this safe?



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

I found this online and thought it looked really cute.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/63164668/fe ... for-guinea

Any thoughts on it being safe enough to use?


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Sure that's safe, I know of at least one member who uses one. I recently asked her where to get one myself


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I imagine it would be safe and it's cute. My thoughts are, hedgies tend to prefer things that are more closed in so there would need to be a hedgie bag fleece in the corner behind it or I can't see too many hedgies liking it. Worth a try though.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That will be completely hit or miss on whether your hedgehog will like it. As Nancy mentioned, most hedgehogs like enclosed hiding places. I made something similar to that, it was a hanging corner bed with a very large front opening. A couple of my hedgehogs were fine with the opening, another wanted a flap of fabric covering it. Even with that, its use has been hit or miss though. Of the five I've tested it on, 4 loved it, 1 wouldn't touch it.


----------

